# Got exchange to Pacific Grove Plaza resort Mid June 2022



## Greg G (Jan 12, 2022)

Just got an exchange to Pacific Grove Plaza resort for mid June and pretty excited.     Confirmation has unit D16 on it which from the resort website is a penthouse unit.   Anyone know if the unit shown on the confirmation (II) is what you typically get at this resort for an exchange.  I'd take any unit at that small resort but would be nice if I actually got that unit.  Also I noticed one review in 2018 indicated unit B4 had air conditioning in the bedroom only, which is fine, but is this true for all units? (i.e. do all bedrooms have AC?).   I can contact the resort to find all this out but just wondering if anyone knew?  Sounds like temps are 66 High/ 50 Low for that time of year but since it's a top floor unit it could get warm from the sun.  Just wanted to know what to expect and hopefully the ceiling fans and open windows for cross breezes will do fine in the evening.

Greg G


----------



## mjm1 (Jan 12, 2022)

I don’t know the answer to your questions but that is a nice little resort in a great location. We used to live in San Jose and would drive down to the area for the day. We never stayed at the resort, but we would be happy to do so. I wouldn’t think you would need AC to be comfortable. Congratulations on your trade and enjoy your trip.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 12, 2022)

I have never been inside this resort and cannot comment on the interior, but the location is excellent. Right in the middle of the small downtown of Pacific Grove. Walking distance to restaurants, the beach and even the Monterey aquarium. Check out Pavel’s Backeri, go early. There will be a line. 
I am envious of your great trade! Have a great trip.


----------



## DAman (Jan 12, 2022)

No ac at Pacific Grove Plaza in any of the units. In the summertime I doubt you would need ac anyway.  Probably no sun and lots of clouds or fog in June.

B2 is our favorite unit. 

It is a great place in a great location.


----------



## lynne (Jan 12, 2022)

We own at PGP and D16 is a great unit (1200 sq. ft).  In the 20+ years we have been going to PGP in all seasons, we have never needed air conditioning.   Some of the units have portable air conditioners in the bedrooms, we have never turned them on.    The penthouse units are up a flight of stairs with great views of the bay.   If you have any specific questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## DAman (Jan 12, 2022)

lynne said:


> We own at PGP and D16 is a great unit (1200 sq. ft).  In the 20+ years we have been going to PGP in all seasons, we have never needed air conditioning.   Some of the units have portable air conditioners in the bedrooms, we have never turned them on.    The penthouse units are up a flight of stairs with great views of the bay.   If you have any specific questions, please feel free to ask.


You learn something every day…..We are owners at PGP and did not know that some units had the ac in the bedrooms. We are pretty much always in B2. Last year I think we had another unit on the B floor. 
No ac in either unit.


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 12, 2022)

I stayed there many years ago.
As others have said, location can't be beat.
If you have a view all the better.
But... As I remember it, don't be expecting any type of 'charm' about the property.


----------



## lynne (Jan 12, 2022)

DAman said:


> You learn something every day…..We are owners at PGP and did not know that some units had the ac in the bedrooms. We are pretty much always in B2. Last year I think we had another unit on the B floor.
> No ac in either unit.


So nice to know there are other PGP owners on TUG.  We will be there in September this year (D15 which does have an air conditioner in the bedroom as does C8).  We like these particular units because they have 1 1/2 baths.  I see you own a 2 bedroom.  One year, we had the family there during Thanksgiving in C12 and made a full dinner for 8 which included friends who were also staying in Pacific Grove.  Heidi purchased a turkey for me ahead of time and had it waiting in the unit. 

Pacific Grove  is our happy place and even though we live in Hawaii, it is still our favorite places.   It is a tiny bit of heaven on earth.


----------



## DAman (Jan 13, 2022)

lynne said:


> So nice to know there are other PGP owners on TUG.  We will be there in September this year (D15 which does have an air conditioner in the bedroom as does C8).  We like these particular units because they have 1 1/2 baths.  I see you own a 2 bedroom.  One year, we had the family there during Thanksgiving in C12 and made a full dinner for 8 which included friends who were also staying in Pacific Grove.  Heidi purchased a turkey for me ahead of time and had it waiting in the unit.
> 
> Pacific Grove  is our happy place and even though we live in Hawaii, it is still our favorite places.   It is a tiny bit of heaven on earth.


We are there in late September. We find that time of year to have the best weather.

PG is my wife’s happy place. We both love PGP’s location.


----------



## Greg G (Jan 13, 2022)

Thanks for all the responses.  Sounds like we should be good without AC.  I've looked at pictures of the units and they look fine by me,  big living/dining rooms for 1 bedroom units.  Yeah, it looks like there are a lot of restaurants within walking distance and attractions close by.   Plan on doing a lot of exploring nearby and along the coast.


----------



## Blues (Jan 13, 2022)

We lived in PG for 13 years.  Love the small town feel.  No houses that I ever saw there ever had AC -- not ours, not any of our friends.  Not needed.  June should be foggy, with occasional hints of sun    But with global warming, things are warming up, so you may see more sun.  If not, head over to Carmel Valley (Garland Park has some great hiking, and may actually be too warm); or to Salinas, Gilroy, Hollister, etc.  Seriously, great town, and you should enjoy your vacation.

ETA - go tidepooling along Asilomar Drive - a wonderful experience.   Check out Lovers Point Park - my DW and I were married there, oh so long ago.


----------



## lynne (Jan 13, 2022)

DAman said:


> We are there in late September. We find that time of year to have the best weather.
> 
> PG is my wife’s happy place. We both love PGP’s location.


We will be there at the same time! It is the Monterey Jazz Festival weekend


----------



## Greg G (Jan 13, 2022)

Blues said:


> We lived in PG for 13 years.  Love the small town feel.  No houses that I ever saw there ever had AC -- not ours, not any of our friends.  Not needed.  June should be foggy, with occasional hints of sun    But with global warming, things are warming up, so you may see more sun.  If not, head over to Carmel Valley (Garland Park has some great hiking, and may actually be too warm); or to Salinas, Gilroy, Hollister, etc.  Seriously, great town, and you should enjoy your vacation.
> 
> ETA - go tidepooling along Asilomar Drive - a wonderful experience.   Check out Lovers Point Park - my DW and I were married there, oh so long ago.



Thanks for the info on hiking and tide pooling.


----------



## Greg G (Jan 13, 2022)

I contacted Pacific Grove Plaza resort and Kim Poulin, Resort General Manager, responded to say that you get the unit specified on the II confirmation so that's good.   She also indicated "None of our rooms have AC " which she, like all posters above, indicated should not be an issue (she also indicated pretty much no houses in PG have AC, like Blues and others indicated ).  Interesting she didn't mention anything about bedroom AC as I mentioned that in my email to her.


----------



## lynne (Jan 13, 2022)

Greg G said:


> I contacted Pacific Grove Plaza resort and Kim Poulin, Resort General Manager, responded to say that you get the unit specified on the II confirmation so that's good.   She also indicated "None of our rooms have AC " which she, like all posters above, indicated should not be an issue (she also indicated pretty much no houses in PG have AC, like Blues and others indicated ).  Interesting she didn't mention anything about bedroom AC as I mentioned that in my email to her.


d 
We have not been able to get back to PGP since 2019 so the air conditioners that were on the C & D floors on the 18th street side may have been removed since our last stay.  It was a large older portable unit that may have outlived it's life.  

I can highly recommend two restaurants in town.  One is high end seafood - Passionfish, the other is casual with an extensive menu  - Beach House Restaurant at Lover's Point.  For drivable great Italian seafood, Monterey's Fish House and a great lunch spot a bit of a drive away is Phil's Fish Market & Eatery in Moss Landing.  We also enjoy kayaking at Elkhorn Slough at Moss Landing.   There is just so much to do and see, the week will go by in a flash!


----------



## DAman (Jan 13, 2022)

I too can recommend Passionfish. We have been going there since it opened.
Sea Harvest is good for casual food. It’s a fish market with food. On Foam street. 
I like Giannis for pizza. My wife likes the pizza at the place attached to PGP called International Cuisine.

I can’t wait to go back. But I’m in Tahoe this week skiing so I can’t complain. 

There is a nice walk  up an old trolley right of way in Pacific Grove. It runs from near the cemetery to Fishwife. We usually walk it one way and then along the coast the other.


----------



## Greg G (Jan 14, 2022)

Great info everyone.  Thanks.


----------



## lynne (Jan 14, 2022)

Blues said:


> We lived in PG for 13 years.  Love the small town feel.  No houses that I ever saw there ever had AC -- not ours, not any of our friends.  Not needed.  June should be foggy, with occasional hints of sun    But with global warming, things are warming up, so you may see more sun.  If not, head over to Carmel Valley (Garland Park has some great hiking, and may actually be too warm); or to Salinas, Gilroy, Hollister, etc.  Seriously, great town, and you should enjoy your vacation.
> 
> ETA - go tidepooling along Asilomar Drive - a wonderful experience.   Check out Lovers Point Park - my DW and I were married there, oh so long ago.


We got engaged at Lovers Point Park when staying at PGP in December, as with you - oh so long ago (1990)


----------



## Greg G (Mar 2, 2022)

Just curious, but where is the 1/2 bath located in the penthouse units?


----------



## lynne (Mar 2, 2022)

Greg G said:


> Just curious, but where is the 1/2 bath located in the penthouse units?


The 1/2 bath is next to the primary bath in the hallway next to the kitchen.  There are 2 entrances to the primary bath consisting of a shower and a separate tub, one entrance from the hallway and from the bedroom.  The bedroom adjoins the bath entry via a 2 sink vanity with closets opposite the vanity.    This is the picture of the penthouse unit main area.


----------



## Greg G (Mar 3, 2022)

lynne said:


> The 1/2 bath is next to the primary bath in the hallway next to the kitchen.  There are 2 entrances to the primary bath consisting of a shower and a separate tub, one entrance from the hallway and from the bedroom.  The bedroom adjoins the bath entry via a 2 sink vanity with closets opposite the vanity.    This is the picture of the penthouse unit main area.


 Thanks for the info.


----------



## Greg G (Mar 7, 2022)

Any recommendations on bicycle rentals (not electric bicycles, but standard ones) close by.   Big Sur Adventures seemed to have better reviews and many more than Pacific Grove Adventures (and Adventures by the Sea).  Basically it would be for riding around the town of Pacific Grove (including between the resort and Fisherman's Wharf, maybe 17 Mile drive, ) , Monterey,  nothing strenuous.  Probably want one and maybe two for several days in a row.


----------



## Greg G (Mar 15, 2022)

How's the parking below the resort.  Is it tight (will say a toyota camry fit ok in parking sports)?, is a spot assigned for each unit or what?


----------



## DAman (Mar 15, 2022)

Greg G said:


> How's the parking below the resort.  Is it tight (will say a toyota camry fit ok in parking sports)?, is a spot assigned for each unit or what?



Parking can be tight but we have a SUV. I’ve never had any real issues with the parking. For a Camry no problem parking.


----------



## lynne (Mar 15, 2022)

DAman said:


> Parking can be tight but we have a SUV. I’ve never had any real issues with the parking. For a Camry no problem parking.


Agree, parking is tight, but it has never been a problem especially with a mid-size car.  There is no assigned parking.


----------



## Greg G (Mar 15, 2022)

Thanks for the responses on parking.  Sounds like I shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## DAman (Apr 7, 2022)

Just back from PGP.  I can report that there is a bedroom AC in unit B4. 

Dinner at Passionfish was wonderful(the crab salad had a spicy vinegarette dressing, ginger and fennel and had lots of crab) as was dinner at Fandango(paella).  Breakfast at Toasties was good and basic and the bacon was great!

It's 80 degrees today in PG or at least that was the forecast. A quick bonus time trip.


----------



## Greg G (Apr 7, 2022)

DAman said:


> Just back from PGP. I can report that there is a bedroom AC in unit B4. .......


 Interesting.   Also thanks for the restaurant updates.


----------

